# Single or double wall stove pipe



## mj5001

I have no safety issues and no that the single wall obviously is hotter to the touch than double wall. I know also that double lasts much longer.

BUT, don't you lose some valuable heat with double wall? Would using single put more of your stove's heat into the room?


----------



## Todd

Unless you have a short chimney which could reduce draft or a long run over about 8' of stove pipe I'd go with single wall.


----------



## nate379

I would say it depends on the stove.  On a good EPA stove your flue temps aren't going to be very hot and it's heat that you probably want being used for creating draft.


----------



## Dakotas Dad

Double wall lasts no longer than single wall. 

The purpose of the outer wall is simply a heat shield, whether you need to keep heat in to keep the flue warm, or to reduce clearances to combustibles. 

But once the flue burns or rots through, it's done.


----------



## naehring2000

I went with double wall because of clearance issues and a short chimney, I would say if you don't need it don't use it. It's also a lot more expensive than single wall.


----------



## webby3650

Dakotas Dad said:
			
		

> Double wall lasts no longer than single wall.
> 
> The purpose of the outer wall is simply a heat shield, whether you need to keep heat in to keep the flue warm, or to reduce clearances to combustibles.
> 
> But once the flue burns or rots through, it's done.


Not true, double wall has a Stainless Steel inner wall, in normal conditions, it will never wear out.


----------



## oldspark

webby3650 said:
			
		

> Dakotas Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double wall lasts no longer than single wall.
> 
> The purpose of the outer wall is simply a heat shield, whether you need to keep heat in to keep the flue warm, or to reduce clearances to combustibles.
> 
> But once the flue burns or rots through, it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, double wall has a Stainless Steel inner wall, in normal conditions, it will never wear out.
Click to expand...

Well I have 30 year old single wall that looks like new so guessing it will go another 30 at least, l will be in the grave before it is.


----------



## webby3650

With an EPA stove, the heat that comes off the pipe isn't a substantial amount. Unless the stove is wide open, there's not much heat coming off of it, there is enough to cool the flue though. When I clean a flue that has double wall, it's much cleaner, often very little build up. If it's not needed for clearance reasons, I wouldn't bother with it due to the expense. If you go with single wall, get the 22ga factory crimped pipe, it will last many,many years.


----------



## webby3650

oldspark said:
			
		

> webby3650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dakotas Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double wall lasts no longer than single wall.
> 
> The purpose of the outer wall is simply a heat shield, whether you need to keep heat in to keep the flue warm, or to reduce clearances to combustibles.
> 
> But once the flue burns or rots through, it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, double wall has a Stainless Steel inner wall, in normal conditions, it will never wear out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have 30 year old single wall that looks like new so guessing it will go another 30 at least, l will be in the grave before it is.
Click to expand...

 So i guess you have an all vertical run? Or 22 gauge pipe?


----------



## oldspark

My stove pipe is not all that cool during the gas off phase, I like to have it around 300 surface temp for the most part, 600 or so on start up and reload.


----------



## oldspark

webby3650 said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webby3650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dakotas Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double wall lasts no longer than single wall.
> 
> The purpose of the outer wall is simply a heat shield, whether you need to keep heat in to keep the flue warm, or to reduce clearances to combustibles.
> 
> But once the flue burns or rots through, it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, double wall has a Stainless Steel inner wall, in normal conditions, it will never wear out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have 30 year old single wall that looks like new so guessing it will go another 30 at least, l will be in the grave before it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i guess you have an all vertical run? Or 22 gauge pipe?
Click to expand...

 24 gauge with 2 90's


----------



## webby3650

oldspark said:
			
		

> webby3650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webby3650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dakotas Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double wall lasts no longer than single wall.
> 
> The purpose of the outer wall is simply a heat shield, whether you need to keep heat in to keep the flue warm, or to reduce clearances to combustibles.
> 
> But once the flue burns or rots through, it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, double wall has a Stainless Steel inner wall, in normal conditions, it will never wear out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have 30 year old single wall that looks like new so guessing it will go another 30 at least, l will be in the grave before it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i guess you have an all vertical run? Or 22 gauge pipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 24 gauge with 2 90's
Click to expand...

Extraordanary!


----------



## oldspark

Might have something to do with dry wood and not smoldering the fire.


----------



## WES999

I went with Simson DVL double wall. I had plenty of clearance and could have used single wall.
My chimney is a little on the short side and it has an offset so I figured the double wall would be a good idea. Drafts fine no problems. 

I do think DW should last longer, the inside is stainless steel, the single wall on my basement stove is only 4-5 years old and has some corrosion on  the inside. I vote for DW.


----------



## oldspark

Cheap single wall does not last long.


----------



## firefighterjake

MJ5 said:
			
		

> I have no safety issues and no that the single wall obviously is hotter to the touch than double wall. I know also that double lasts much longer.
> 
> BUT, don't you lose some valuable heat with double wall? Would using single put more of your stove's heat into the room?



I use my woodstove to heat the house . . . and the stove pipe to simply let the waste gas out of the house.

I mean sure . . . there may be some heat gain from single wall vs. double wall . . . but in my own case my house is plenty warm with the double wall. I think if most folks size their stove right and run their stove right the heat gain from single wall vs. double wall will not matter a whole lot.


----------



## webby3650

WES999 said:
			
		

> I went with Simson DVL double wall. I had plenty of clearance and could have used single wall.
> My chimney is a little on the short side and it has an offset so I figured the double wall would be a good idea. Drafts fine no problems.
> 
> I do think DW should last longer, the inside is stainless steel, the single wall on my basement stove is only 4-5 years old and has some corrosion on  the inside. I vote for DW.


Just curious, why did you elbow at the stove? It's more common and would draft a bit better if the elbows are at the ceiling box.  I'm glad it's drawing good for you.


----------



## WES999

> Just curious, why did you elbow at the stove? Itâ€™s more common and would draft a bit better if the elbows are at the ceiling box.  Iâ€™m glad itâ€™s drawing good for you.




I figured it would be a little easier to clean. The brush can goes straight down until the very end, then it would make the jog and come out in the stove.


----------



## Ken45

I elected to go all the way with double wall, figuring that it would keep the temps higher and less creosote.


----------



## oldspark

Well I only have about 53 inches of stove pipe so no way in hell am I going to pay for double wall, your set up will dictate if you need it or not.


----------



## Slow1

Glad to read this debate... I'm in the process of deciding for myself here as I consider my upgrade from FV to PH.  I have single wall now but I know I may have marginal draft at times.  I added 3' to the top of my chimney that solved some downdrafts at startup and possible backpuffing the first year with the FV so I know I'm on the edge for the FV.  I haven't discussed with WS yet - probably should of course. But I wonder just how much difference (if any) it could make to swap out the approx 4.5' of single wall pipe in the house.  On one hand it seems it is too little distance to matter, but this is the hottest part of the flue gas exit and when I clean the pipe it is the only part of the chimney system that really has any real buildup so I know that there is some cooling going on here.  IF I am going to do this, this is the time to do it - once the PH is in place I sure don't want to re-do anything!


----------



## oldspark

Slow1 IMHO 4.5 feet wont amount to a hill of beans for draft, that short of single wall pipe should not be that cool at all unless you happen to be one of those with a setup that has a cooler flue, if you monitor your flue temps that one thing should tell you if you need double wall but for 4 feet I think it is a waste of money.


----------



## Slow1

oldspark said:
			
		

> Slow1 IMHO 4.5 feet wont amount to a hill of beans for draft, that short of single wall pipe should not be that cool at all unless you happen to be one of those with a setup that has a cooler flue, if you monitor your flue temps that one thing should tell you if you need double wall but for 4 feet I think it is a waste of money.



With the FW, I have a thermometer about 2" above the stove.  I engage the cat at about 300* and it generally cruises at around 250* at high end, then falls from there - bulk of the time spent around 220*.

External is all ClassA exposed to the elements.  I get icicles hanging off my cap when it is colder that fall of when I reload.

So - am I one of those with a cooler flue?


----------



## oldspark

I think cat stoves run with a cooler flue correct, the question would be how much are you going to gain by only 4.5 feet of DW pipe, not much I bet, short runs of single wall pipe have little effect on the cooling of the flue.


----------



## oldspark

I will add if you are willing to spend the money and you think you need it by all means put it in, just dont listen to the hype of the single wall pipe does not last long, I have seen sites that say you hae to change it out every few years and that is just some one who knows nothing about wood burning. If you have to change out your pipe that often you are burning with out a brain, I dont think even the cheapest pipe wont burn out that quick.


----------



## Slow1

I'm not worried about the pipe burning out - I've seen nothing to indicate the single wall I have is going to do that.

I'm rather hoping that one of the overly anal types here has gone through the trouble of sticking thermal probes into their pipes and measured how much is lost in 3' of single wall then swapped out for double wall and measured again   I figure with someone(s) sticking their wood into the microwave to dry it out and spending years weighing splits to see how dry they can get it there just might be someone who has done this.... or perhaps may be so inclined if they read the idea.  I don't have the time/patience/level of interest/equipment to do it... ok, I do have the probes, but I don't have time to do it.


----------



## oldspark

After you have read a billion posts about drafts, flue temps, single wall, double wall, my stove dont work posts plus my own expeirance with single wall I have come to the conclusion on a short run the gain is minimal at best. Overly anal types?


----------



## webby3650

oldspark said:
			
		

> I will add if you are willing to spend the money and you think you need it by all means put it in, just dont listen to the hype of the single wall pipe does not last long, I have seen sites that say you hae to change it out every few years and that is just some one who knows nothing about wood burning. If you have to change out your pipe that often you are burning with out a brain, I dont think even the cheapest pipe wont burn out that quick.


That's a great way to get new interest in this site! Just because you have had great success with single wall doesn't mean that it's superior or that ones who have had to replace their single wall pipe don't have a brain.


----------



## oldspark

webby3650 said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add if you are willing to spend the money and you think you need it by all means put it in, just dont listen to the hype of the single wall pipe does not last long, I have seen sites that say you hae to change it out every few years and that is just some one who knows nothing about wood burning. If you have to change out your pipe that often you are burning with out a brain, I dont think even the cheapest pipe wont burn out that quick.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great way to get new interest in this site! Just because you have had great success with single wall doesn't mean that it's superior or that ones who have had to replace their single wall pipe don't have a brain.
Click to expand...

 OK, you took my post wrong, it was from a site that was selling double wall pipe not from here, do I have to explain everything, my post says "I have seen sites that say you have to change it out every couple of years", and if you have to change your single wall pipe out every couple of years it probably means you are burning with wet wood and how do we feel about that? I never said it was superior to double wall any where at any point in time.


----------



## Christopix

All in all, if safety was your primary concern, would double wall pipe be best even if the connector would only be 2 feet straight up from the stove, then a 90, then approx 1 foot to the thimble?


----------



## oldspark

Christopix said:


> All in all, if safety was your primary concern, would double wall pipe be best even if the connector would only be 2 feet straight up from the stove, then a 90, then approx 1 foot to the thimble?


If you don't need the pipe for clearance issues you wont gain any thing.


----------



## Highbeam

Christopix said:


> All in all, if safety was your primary concern, would double wall pipe be best even if the connector would only be 2 feet straight up from the stove, then a 90, then approx 1 foot to the thimble?


 
Absolutely. If safety was your primary concern then you would go for double wall even if it was only 6". Is the safety improvement enough to justify the cost? Well that would require that cost or value become a primary concern.


----------



## Christopix

Highbeam said:


> Absolutely. If safety was your primary concern then you would go for double wall even if it was only 6". Is the safety improvement enough to justify the cost? Well that would require that cost or value become a primary concern.



I think I might start a new thread with a few photos of my set up and listen to all your thoughts.  Safety IS a big concern for me.  

Recently got freaked by a house just down the road from me burning down due to shotty setup of a woodstove.  Not sure of all the details yet but it is clear that the owner should have taken more care with setting up his stove system.  Scary stuff!  A wake up call to make sure I have done everything I can to establish safety.


----------



## begreen

Good plan, this thread is a year old.


----------



## DanCorcoran

I put single wall in the cabin simply to take advantage of all the BTU's I could.  It's a straight shot, 18' total length from flue collar to top of (double wall) chimney.  I've never had a problem with draft, even when it's in the 50s outside.


----------



## oldspark

Christopix said:


> I think I might start a new thread with a few photos of my set up and listen to all your thoughts.  Safety IS a big concern for me.
> 
> Recently got freaked by a house just down the road from me burning down due to shotty setup of a woodstove.  Not sure of all the details yet but it is clear that the owner should have taken more care with setting up his stove system.  Scary stuff!  A wake up call to make sure I have done everything I can to establish safety.


 
If saftey was a major concern and yoiu are a little freaked out I would not put in a wood burner period.
Installed correctly single wall is as safe as double wall.


----------



## Christopix

oldspark said:


> If saftey was a major concern and yoiu are a little freaked out I would not put in a wood burner period.
> Installed correctly single wall is as safe as double wall.



Thank you for your concern oldspark.


----------



## oldspark

Christopix said:


> Thank you for your concern oldspark.


 
I was being serious, correctly installed wood burners are safe if run correctly with both types of stove pipe.
If you are that worried about it I would be apprehensive about installing one.
Sorry if you misunderstood.


----------



## begreen

Safety is relative to the individual. For example, a double-wall pipe is going to give you safer protection against burns if you accidentally touch it. It all depends on how one define 'safe'.


----------



## oldspark

begreen said:


> Safety is relative to the individual. For example, a double-wall pipe is going to give you safer protection against burns if you accidentally touch it. It all depends on how one define 'safe'.


 
I though about that aspect BG but then I figured with the hot stove right there it made little difference.


----------



## Christopix

oldspark said:


> I was being serious, correctly installed wood burners are safe if run correctly with both types of stove pipe.
> If you are that worried about it I would be apprehensive about installing one.
> Sorry if you misunderstood.



Oh no, I appreciated your comment.  I took it to mean I should proceed with caution.  That is GOOD advise.

As it turns out, I grew up with wood heat, was responsible for tending the fire from the age of 13 (Dad was a stickler for doing things right - shouldn't see billowing smoke out of the chimney.  If he came home to see a smoking chimney or a cold house, it got very tense to say the least).  Much of my adult life I've heated with wood in various houses I've rented through out New England.  And now beginning our 2nd year in OUR OWN home, first year with an EPA stove, and having a 5 y/o daughter, I have more to lose today…  But we have been heating safely with wood this season and last.  

When I can get away from my studio for a little while, I'm going to photograph what I have installed and share it in a new thread.  My only thinking was if it was possible that double wall was in fact safer, maybe I should go that route.  

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## oldspark

Now I understand, not sure what you woud gain from the double wall unless you have clearence issues but piece of mind is priceless.


----------



## Highbeam

begreen said:


> Safety is relative to the individual. For example, a double-wall pipe is going to give you safer protection against burns if you accidentally touch it. It all depends on how one define 'safe'.


 
Also, with a stainless steel interior pipe the double wall will last forever and you won't ever have to worry about it falling apart. My neighbors only get three years out of single wall before they can poke a finger through it. Not cool. I expect to get more than three years but I know that mild steel pipe exposed to wet, heat, and a corrosive gas will have a short lifetime and that is a safety issue.


----------



## begreen

oldspark said:


> Now I understand, not sure what you woud gain from the double wall unless you have clearence issues but piece of mind is priceless.


There are several safety advantages to double-wall pipe. Like highbeam mentioned, it is superior construction. Also, you gain higher flue gas temps which can reduce creosote accumulation, reduce puffbacks and the chance of reverse draft.


----------



## Christopix

oldspark said:


> Now I understand, not sure what you woud gain from the double wall unless you have clearence issues but piece of mind is priceless.



So basically, double wall won't really do anything to make the stove install any safer provided clearance regs are observed with single wall.  

Let me ask this, again, I should really start that new thread:  How likely is a adjustable 90 elbow to fail when temps are at the high end of the Rutland thermometer? When I get the stove going, the fire can really get roaring and I know flame might sneak up toward that elbow.  If it failed, it would basically shoot flaming mayhem up to the basement unfinished-celling.   

I think what is happening is that I'm 2nd guessing the preciseness of my install.  While I have experience burning wood, this was my first install.  I know I did it correctly but I'm wondering if I could have done it better somehow…  I got to start that new thread.  Will do when I get detailed pictures.


----------



## oldspark

Broken record here, I have 30 yer old stove pipe being used in the shop right now, good regular pipe last for ever.
If you have short run of flue pipe the double wall dont gain much if any thing.
Some of these stoves run with high flue temps and no need for double wall.


----------



## oldspark

Highbeam said:


> My neighbors only get three years out of single wall before they can poke a finger through it. Not cool. I expect to get more than three years but I know that mild steel pipe exposed to wet, heat, and a corrosive gas will have


 
Yea they are doing some thing wrong.
Surprised they have not burnt their house down.


----------



## begreen

Thi


Christopix said:


> So basically, double wall won't really do anything to make the stove install any safer provided clearance regs are observed with single wall.



one man's opinion based on lots of qualifying conditions. like "if the pipe is heavy gauge, if the run is not too long (or too short), if the stove flue gases are hot, if there aren't elbows, if you don't touch the pipe, if you have strong draft, etc.

Installed correctly for some installations heavy gauge single wall pipe installation can be almost as safe as double-wall. But many installations are not ideal. If you are looking for an extra margin of safety, double-wall pipe can provide it. Some stove manufacturers strongly recommend it for use with their stoves.


----------



## oldspark

begreen said:


> Thi
> 
> 
> one man's opinion.


 
Depends on the install does it not BG?


----------



## oldspark

He has 3 feet of pipe and one 90.


----------



## Highbeam

oldspark said:


> Broken record here, I have 30 yer old stove pipe being used in the shop right now, good regular pipe last for ever.


 
Broken record that keeps saying something that is odd. It's broken alright.

Your experience is not typical and not to be expected or recommended to users.


----------



## oldspark

Highbeam said:


> Broken record that keeps saying something that is false. It's broken alright.
> 
> Your experience is not typical and not to be expected or recommended to users.


 
Others have reported the same, why do you say that?


----------



## begreen

We are not talking about one installation. The OP asked which provides the greater margin of safety. The answer is double-wall.

I installed a Morso in a yurt with on 4 ft of connector going to a 12 ft chimney using double-wall. Why? safety. The connector is low and easy to touch, it is connecting to a short chimney so keeping the flue gases as hot as possible was critical and it's in a highly flammable environment. Using double-wall connector there was a no-brainer. It's the safest option.


----------



## Highbeam

oldspark said:


> Others have reported the same, why do you say that?


 
I only hear you saying that single wall lasts forever. I know that it is not true. Same reason that car mufflers rot out unless they are SS.


----------



## oldspark

Highbeam said:


> I only hear you saying that single wall lasts forever. I know that it is not true. Same reason that car mufflers rot out unless they are SS.


 
When we have had threads discussing the issue many have reported haveng single wall for many years and still using it, maybe not 30 years but for a fair amount of time just the same, some even have had the cheap crappy single wall for a fair amount of time with no problems.
Having it go bad in three years is due to bad burning paractices.


----------



## oldspark

Highbeam said:


> Same reason that car mufflers rot out unless they are SS


 
Good point, people who drive short runs in a cold climate and dont burn out the moisture have more trouble then those who drive the required distance to get the system nice and warm.


----------



## oldspark

To the OP, sorry for voicing my wothless opinion, install what the experts are telling you to do.


----------



## Highbeam

oldspark said:


> To the OP, sorry for voicing my wothless opinion, install what the experts are telling you to do.


 
I also have a stove with single wall, it is a safe option but not the safest and I expect to check on the condition of that single wall annualy to make sure that I don't have a failure. Maybe 3 years, maybe 30. Always be conservative when giving safety advice. Since we know that some users only get three years then I would never suggest a longer period for expected life of a critical component.


----------



## oldspark

Highbeam said:


> I also have a stove with single wall, it is a safe option but not the safest and I expect to check on the condition of that single wall annualy to make sure that I don't have a failure. Maybe 3 years, maybe 30. Always be conservative when giving safety advice. Since we know that some users only get three years then I would never suggest a longer period for expected life of a critical component.


 
Highbeam, I thought I was since he only has 3 feet of pipe and did not state any clearance issues.
Pretty sure I am not the only one on the planet who gets long life out of single wall pipe.
Having it go bad in a short periond of time is not normal. All the wet wood threads plus many other unsafe things people do with wood burners I am surprised you think its normal for single wall pipe to only last for a few years if correct burning practices are applied.


----------



## begreen

A wise person once said:


oldspark said:


> Cheap single wall does not last long.


----------



## oldspark

begreen said:


> A wise person once said:


 
That must be a old post of mine when we were talking about the better single wall stove pipe and the cheaper stuff, after I posted that some one stated he has had the cheap stuff for several years with no problem.
I assumed the cheapie stuff did not last very long but that was a bad assumption on my part, I guess even that will last quite a while if good burning practices are followed.
I have never had the cheaper thin stuff my self.


----------



## Highbeam

When giving safety advice we must not assume the best case scenario. We must not assume dry wood, proper burning practices, or even expensive vs. cheap single wall.


----------



## oldspark

Highbeam said:


> When giving safety advice we must not assume the best case scenario. We must not assume dry wood, proper burning practices, or even expensive vs. cheap single wall.


 
If we had got that far I would have given him that advice.
My advice for the single wall stove pipe has always been the 22 gauge welded seam pipe.


----------



## Christopix

oldspark said:


> If we had got that far I would have given him that advice.
> My advice for the single wall stove pipe has always been the 22 gauge welded seam pipe.



With regard to "welded seam pipe" how do you cut that?  Or, do you even cut that kind of pipe?  The pipe I have is the kind that you get at the hardware store with a snap fit seam.  I cut it while apart then snapped it together.


----------



## begreen

The snap together stuff is thin and most likely to fail in the shortest period of time. The elbows are not great and can fall apart if they are over adjusted or have been roughed up. 22 ga pipe is unusually heavy gauge pipe. DuraBlack is 24 gauge and tough stuff. You cut welded pipe with a red or green aviation sheer depending on the direction of the cut or with an electric sheer.


----------



## Christopix

begreen said:


> The snap together stuff is thin and most likely to fail in the shortest period of time. The elbows are not great and can fall apart if they are over adjusted or have been roughed up. 22 ga pipe is unusually heavy gauge pipe. DuraBlack is 24 gauge and tough stuff. You cut welded pipe with a red or green aviation sheer depending on the direction of the cut or with an electric sheer.



Bugger!  That snap together stuff is all the hardware stores have around here…  I'm going to have to find something online.  Every time I try to research stove pipe, I get confused as to what I actually need - there are so many options it seems.  I hear about this adjustable stuff and I don't completely understand how it works.  Looking at the Dura Vent site, I can't for the life of me figure out what double wall pieces I need - you can't cut that stuff right?  My thimble is 8" while my stove pipe is 6".


----------



## oldspark

begreen said:


> The snap together stuff is thin and most likely to fail in the shortest period of time


The last snap together pipe I bought for the shop (had no other option) and I hate the stuff was 24 gauge, one piece gave me grief the other one went together like it was supposed to
I needed more pipe I did not replace my 30 year old welded seam 24 gauge single wall black stove pipe.


----------



## oldspark

Christopix said:


> Bugger!  That snap together stuff is all the hardware stores have around here…  I'm going to have to find something online.  Every time I try to research stove pipe, I get confused as to what I actually need - there are so many options it seems.  I hear about this adjustable stuff and I don't completely understand how it works.  Looking at the Dura Vent site, I can't for the life of me figure out what double wall pieces I need - you can't cut that stuff right?  My thimble is 8" while my stove pipe is 6".


Let us know what you need and we can help you out , single or double wall pipe.


----------



## begreen

Christopix said:


> Bugger!  That snap together stuff is all the hardware stores have around here…  I'm going to have to find something online.  Every time I try to research stove pipe, I get confused as to what I actually need - there are so many options it seems.  I hear about this adjustable stuff and I don't completely understand how it works.  Looking at the Dura Vent site, I can't for the life of me figure out what double wall pieces I need - you can't cut that stuff right?  My thimble is 8" while my stove pipe is 6".




Post a picture of the current thimble, stove location and a simple sketch with dimensions showing the thimble height to center, stove top height and horizontal distance from the center of the flue collar to the thimble.


----------



## Christopix

oldspark said:


> Let us know what you need and we can help you out , single or double wall pipe.



Thank you!  I'm going to get some pictures, measurements, and a list of questions together - and start a new thread!


----------



## Christopix

begreen said:


> Post a picture of the current thimble, stove location and a simple sketch with dimensions showing the thimble height to center, stove top height and horizontal distance from the center of the flue collar to the thimble.



Will do!  Thank you greatly for your willingness to help!  I'm going to put together a grouping of photos with measurements, description of my current set up to my best understanding, and a list of questions - In a new thread.


----------



## Dakotas Dad

Christopix said:


> With regard to "welded seam pipe" how do you cut that?  Or, do you even cut that kind of pipe?  The pipe I have is the kind that you get at the hardware store with a snap fit seam.  I cut it while apart then snapped it together.



It also cuts like butter with a side grinder and "cut off" wheel. The flimsier stuff may be a hassle, but we have 22g SS single wall, and I have cut it, and a neighbors flex liner, with a 4 1/2 inch Dewalt angle grinder and proper wheel. No problem at all.. and I have to say, a bit more common to find then aviation sheers.


----------



## fossil

Christopix said:


> *start a new thread!*



Best idea.  This thread is tired, indeed.


----------

